# Plant ID, please



## geedubya (Mar 16, 2006)

Can anyone ID this plant for me, please?









Thanks!

Gary

Fixed image link - rozdaboff


----------



## geedubya (Mar 16, 2006)

Well, I can see I didn't do that correctly!

What did I do wrong in posting the image?

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

Get rid of the  after jpg


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Begonia thelmae I believe...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I second Begonia thelmae, or possibly a hybrid. Dartfrogfreak had something that looked very similar, I think it was in his begonia thread.


----------



## geedubya (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Gary


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree with Begonia thelmae. B. withacaloochie looks very similar abut its triple the size and has a bit darker foliage.


----------

